# Why do people use Plastisol more than Water-based?



## cposch (Apr 20, 2006)

Anyone?

Thanks. Just curious.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Why do people use Plastinol more than Water-based?*

You should check out this thread:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=2371

Also, here's an article that highlights some of the technical differences between plastisol and water-based inks:

http://www.castleink.com/_a-water.html


----------



## cposch (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Why do people use Plastinol more than Water-based?*

This is great... thank you.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Why do people use Plastinol more than Water-based?*

Because it’s easier to print with plastisol. Because plastisol is more opaque. Because (or so I’m told) waterbased used to be crap, and some printers haven’t realised it’s improved (I haven't been printing long enough to know if there's any truth to that).


----------



## sajwal (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Why do people use Plastinol more than Water-based?*

To distinguish in short...Plastisol printing is perhaps the most easiest procedure to print after heat transfer.. ...where as waterbased inks require more technical skills, experience and accuracy...I have found that the waterbased ink printers are just experts in printing industry .... where as plastisol printing is the gateway for a newbie.


----------



## cposch (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Why do people use Plastinol more than Water-based?*

I just do a small amount of printing at my house, and outsource most of the big stuff.

The problem is.... that plastinol is apparently a major pain in the *** to cure. I really dont feel like cooking my clothes in my oven, and i dont want to have some giant machine in my house running at 300 degrees. 

Is there anyway around this?

Also, anyone know of any company that sells GOOD water-based paint?


----------



## mothertongues (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: Why do people use Plastinol more than Water-based?*

I've been trying to find out more about waterbased printing, since I would like to switch from plastisol. But my supplier says that waterbased is MUCH more labor intensive than plastisol - the ink dries really fast on the screen, so you really can do only one batch with the ink and can't keep it for a next job. So the printers ask for huge quantities of Ts to do waterbased, and that places it out of my league. I hope the technology will improve so that it will be easier for me to switch!


----------



## sajwal (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Why do people use Plastinol more than Water-based?*

To decrease the drying up of ink...tell your printer to use 6 Normal Liquid Ammonia in proper concentration


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Why do people use Plastinol more than Water-based?*



mothertongues said:


> But my supplier says that waterbased is MUCH more labor intensive than plastisol - the ink dries really fast on the screen, so you really can do only one batch with the ink and can't keep it for a next job.


The ink does dry fast in the screen, and you can't leave ink in the screen between batches, but you can keep the ink and re-use it from job to job (including scraping out any excess ink left in your screen after a print run and putting it back into the container for the next print run).


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Why do people use Plastinol more than Water-based?*



cposch said:


> The problem is.... that plastinol is apparently a major pain in the *** to cure. I really dont feel like cooking my clothes in my oven, and i dont want to have some giant machine in my house running at 300 degrees.
> 
> Is there anyway around this?


You might try getting screen printed transfers made up, which you can then apply to a t-shirt with a heat press. Not quite as flexible (in options) as a direct screen print, but the quality is still very good and it may work a lot better in a small area/home office/etc.


----------



## Ecoprintworks (Dec 3, 2008)

Water based inks have improved significantly over the years... while a bit more technical to work with, the benefits can be big. 

Water based prints are softer to the touch, and if they are solvent free, better for wearers' health as well as the environment.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*Plastisol*


 Doesn't dry in the screen - ever
 Easy to return to bucket and use next time
 100% solids - no environmental VOCs
Bleed resistant white inks do use smelly peroxides that make a gas to kill unstable dyes from the *50/50 shirts you chose to use* - _so non-bleed can't be 100% solids_
 100% of the ink stays on the shirt so it can be more opaque
PVC resin is used - many don't like vinyl resins because of dioxin pollution created when it is made
Phthalate plasticizers are used to make the PVC more flexible
In January 2006, the European Union placed a ban on six types of phthalate softeners used in *toys*
 Can be partially cured - flashed for an under base on dark shirts
 Cures faster in IR ovens since there is nothing to evaporate
 Cleans with mineral spirits
Plastisol doesn't attack under exposed stencils - Any stencil can be used
 
*Water Based* 


Dries in the screen
A gas convection dryer yields the best results
Epoxy-like additive can be added for minimal heat, air dry, stiff print
Can be made in-house like a gourmet meal for gigantic savings
Softer hand because 85% to 65% of the ink evaporates as it dries
Acrylic plastic resins are used
Non–phthalate plasticizer is usually used with acrylic resins
Blend of chemicals needed to resist mildew and drying in the screen
Ammonia is commonly used to control Ph level
Glycols are commonly used to prevent drying
 Does not flash well
With discharge ink and the right shirt, you don't need to flash
The people at Pavonine Products have been teaching people for years how to print WB ink on darks for years
http://www.unionink.com/pavonine/about.html
 Still needs 300°F after evaporating to cure resin
 Diazo sensitized, water resistant stencil required
 If under exposed, water in the ink attacks the inside of the stencil
 Cleans with water, but perhaps ink solids should not go down your drain
Hard to flood between prints if you use a clam shell press


----------



## InterStreme (Feb 9, 2008)

I would suggest Permaset waterbased inks. I just did a test run two days ago. I compared two of the Permaset white inks to a Nazdar white ink. I was very unhappy with the Nazdar white. It took me about 3 print strokes to get a decent white on a black shirt. It only took one stroke with Permaset.

Anyone ever compare Permaset to Matsui??


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Thank you because the Nazdar ink just doesnt cover ****. Permaset was my next endeavor and to tell the truth, waterbased ink as where it all started is so cool.


----------



## rayy (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Why do people use Plastinol more than Water-based?*



> The problem is.... that plastinol is apparently a major pain in the *** to cure. I really dont feel like cooking my clothes in my oven, and i dont want to have some giant machine in my house running at 300 degrees.
> 
> Is there anyway around this?


Use the heat gun. just be more careful to evenly cure your print and also not to burn the garment.


----------



## Ecoprintworks (Dec 3, 2008)

InterStreme said:


> I would suggest Permaset waterbased inks. I just did a test run two days ago. I compared two of the Permaset white inks to a Nazdar white ink. I was very unhappy with the Nazdar white. It took me about 3 print strokes to get a decent white on a black shirt. It only took one stroke with Permaset.
> 
> Anyone ever compare Permaset to Matsui??


We use Permaset and love it... if you have any questions about it, give a holler.


----------



## JerseyTrash (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: Why do people use Plastinol more than Water-based?*



sajwal said:


> To distinguish in short...Plastisol printing is perhaps the most easiest procedure to print after heat transfer.. ...where as waterbased inks require more technical skills, experience and accuracy...I have found that the waterbased ink printers are just experts in printing industry .... where as plastisol printing is the gateway for a newbie.


I didn't know this. I'm 6 months into the game (newbie) and i've started with water-based. I consider it tough love. i'm forcing myself to be an expert, I guess!


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Why do people use Plastinol more than Water-based?*



cposch said:


> I just do a small amount of printing at my house, and outsource most of the big stuff.
> 
> The problem is.... that plastinol is apparently a major pain in the *** to cure. I really dont feel like cooking my clothes in my oven, and i dont want to have some giant machine in my house running at 300 degrees.
> 
> ...


HOME DEPOT BEAR PAINT. I think you meant ink!!!


----------



## micromaui-closed (Mar 9, 2010)

thanks a lot for all this info. you guys just saved me from making a costly mistake. I'll explain later.


----------

